# IBS flare up lasting all week



## ij18 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm an 18 year old female and I have been suffering with IBS D (started off as type A) for about 2 years now. This week i have had a flare up which has resulted in a bad and painful/hot gas, cramps, a bad taste in my mouth and initially incomplete bowel evacuation w/ unformed stools, but today I have had watery diarrhoea. Yesterday I woke up feeling very dizzy and was extremely tired all day. What OTC medicines would be best for me? I will be buying some Imodium but I feel like I need something to treat the gas and colon spasms. Also this bad taste in my mouth is really bothering me. It's happened before and took about two weeks to disappear. I think I have GERD so could it be related to that?

-Also, I'm really hungry but I'm not sure what would be good to eat. I've heard white rice is good but I'm not sure if I should eat carbs


----------



## anon123 (Oct 17, 2015)

bananas and white rice are always my safe foods as these are suppose to help d

Hope you recover soon.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

iron and vit C foods. Tomate juice and molassass is one example. If you have headaches, try some fresh fruit in the morning. Dizzyness may be caused by too much coffee or low blood sugar


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

My Gerd can for sure cause issues, but what you describe for me is pretty much normal. You are cruising along doing fine then out of nowhere a 2 week flare nails you. At least this is where I was before things got much worse (mainly because I ignored it, and kept abusing my body).

Food.. yes, google good foods for IBS. You'll mainly find low or no gluten, nothing processed, little/no dairy. Basically a clean diet. Personally deep in a flare I am chicken broth soup (lipton's chicken noodle, or better bone broth soup no veggies), plain oatmeat, white rice, plain jello, scambled eggs. Think "resting" your bowels, easy to digest, clean food.

As for OTC.. honestly, my best advise to you.. try both fennel and peppermint teas from heathers for IBS. I have found absolutely nothing as soothing or as good for these problems. The fennel will stop the gas, and soothe, the peppermint will stop pain and spasms. I have gerd, but for me the peppermint causes no problems if you are on something daily to treat the gerd. Of course I do not put sugar or milk in either. Both can be drank as many times daily as needed. They are amazing.


----------



## Buteo (Nov 22, 2015)

I was diagnosed with IBS around 15 years ago but it is only recently, in the last 12/18 months or so, that I became aware of FODMAPs. I have found much relief by changing to a low FODMAP diet. I cook from scratch using only ingredients (and quantities) I know are least likely to cause me grief. I still slip up from time to time but thankfully less than I used to.

When I eat out I sometimes get flare-ups due to hidden ingredients such as onion, garlic and leeks (fructans) which are huge no-nos for me. Why must so many products contain onion and garlic?

Chives and asafoetida are ok so use them as a substitute in cooking and salads. Also green leaves from spring onions and leeks are said to be safe but I haven't been brave enough to try them yet.

I am ok with lactose and wheat (in moderation) but know many people are not.

There is no magic bullet that suits everybody so it is very much a matter of trial and error. I find keeping a food diary helps.

Edited to say I have also been taking a probiotic (capsule) for the past 3 weeks to see if that helps. Will continue for the full month then stop and see what happens.


----------

